# Deck stair stringer attachment



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Never mind guys I figured it out on my own.

Thanks.


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

can you share your final resolution?


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Instead of using the simpson connectors on the other stringers, I fastened them to a 2X10. Sort of like of like its own header or joist (not sure if this is the right terminology) and then screwed that header to the rim joist. Very solid and much easier to get level.

Then I used my sawsall and trimmed the rim joist at the corners to create a 1.5 inch flat spot where I can attach simpson strapping to the joist. That strapping will wrap under the stringer and provide some vertical support. I have to put additional blocking at the top step to tie that stringer to the adjacent stringers to provide extra support. 


That just leaves me the angled stringers to figure out and then cut. The run on these stringers is going to be longer than the 10.5 inches on my other stringers due to the angles and then I want to cut the face of the rise in a v shape to facilitate the attachment of the risers.


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

Sounds like a well thought out solution. Post a pic before you put the treads and risers on.


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

By the way. way before Simpson came out with their costly solution to a nonexistant problem we were building and installing stair stingers.

I have never had a stair failure and have yet to ever use a Simpson product to install one.:yes:

Just because they make them doesn't mean you need to use them.:thumbsup:


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

framer52 said:


> By the way. way before Simpson came out with their costly solution to a nonexistant problem we were building and installing stair stingers.
> 
> I have never had a stair failure and have yet to ever use a Simpson product to install one.:yes:
> 
> Just because they make them doesn't mean you need to use them.:thumbsup:


 
LOL, very good point Framer. It just took me awhile to get there.

I will use some simpson strapping to help with those last two stringers.


----------



## Geokeiko (Oct 4, 2012)

*Stringer confusion for the same style deck*

We are also trying to build these steps can u tell me how you formulated the corner stringers so that you get the perfect angle thanks


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

when im building stairs i build them as a unit with a 2x4 notched into the top of the stringers and bottom then screwed toghether.. with blocking attached to the ribbon which hangs down off it. .simpy lift the stair unit into place and screw it to the blocking through the 2x4 cleat


----------

